# Still have a baby to name



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm trying to name my last baby hedgehog. I like names that mean something. Zuri comes from Swahili for beautiful. Zoe means life, and she is very full of life. My darker boy is named Snickers because he is sweet, has a lot of the same coloring as a Snickers bar, and is a little nutty. I have one more boy to name. He's got light colored quills, maybe cinnamon (he looks kinda blonde), and he is always going (and always going fast). What should I name him?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I love names that have meaning behind them, too.  If I'd named my Pepper he'd probably have a much more fancy name, haha. 

How about Lucien? It means light. Or Luke? I think that has something to do with light as well. I love the name Zuri, by the way.

I'd recommend just going to babynames.com and typing in meanings that you're thinking of. I always use that site when I'm naming new critters, it's great for browsing.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

jinglesharks said:


> I love names that have meaning behind them, too.  If I'd named my Pepper he'd probably have a much more fancy name, haha.


He's your hedgie now, rename him. They have short lives, if you want to call him something else, by all means do in the short time we have to love them. I have renamed all mine. They don't come when called anyhow. :lol:

How about Flash for the light colored guy?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> jinglesharks said:
> 
> 
> > I love names that have meaning behind them, too.  If I'd named my Pepper he'd probably have a much more fancy name, haha.
> ...


Haha, I planned to, but I couldn't pick one for a few days, and Pepper ended up sticking. It suits him really well, unfortunately. :lol: But hey, I don't really care what his name is anyway, as long as he's himself!

That's a cute suggestion!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it would be fun if you named him after some kind of comet, or Tycho Brahe he is the guy who figured out that comets were not in our atmosphere. Here is a link that has diferent names that you could look at. Have fun

http://www.ecusd7.org/columbus/columbus ... comets.htm


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

If you're going the comet route, how about Halley?


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, I think I've got it. I thought about actually naming him Comet, but that didn't seem right and was the name of the dog on Full House, and I couldn't find a cool way to say Comet in another language. Today I put him down and thought, boy he takes off like a rocket! I was like :idea: So I looked up Rocket in french (Fusee, doesn't work) and then Italian. I think I am going to name him Razzo, which is rocket in Italian! Then I can call him pazzo Razzo (pazzo meaning crazy).


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

I love Razzo ! Thats so cute !
It makes me think of Razzels, I love those candies 

Anywhoo, great idea! Super cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like Razzo too!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Hehe that is a verry cute name!!  love it


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks! My husband didn't like it at first because he didn't think he could pronounce it right. I was like, why not, you can pronounce pizza, that's how the z's are... Rah-tzo, and then he finally tried to say it and said it right. lol.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Random Video Game Reference!
Pazzo makes me think of Pazzi Which makes me think about the Pazzi Conspiracy wwhich makes me think of...ASSASSINS CREED! :lol: But Razzo is a cute name. Give him a extra mealie for me.


----------

